# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** روابط مواقع اباحيه .. للكبار فقط ..

## ابو مؤمن

*روابط مواقع جنسية فرى @ للكبار فقط*

* هل تريد زيارة مواقع ليس بها سوى صور الجنس بكافة أشكاله* 

* طبعا أنت تحرص على دخول المواقع التي تكثر فيها كلمة free* 
* وتعرف أسماء الكثير من المواقع التي تتناقلها سرا*
* مع زملائك في المدرسة او الكلية* 

* والأمر بصراحة لا يدعو للمعرفة أو الخبرة ..*
* الأمر بسيط*

* مواقع البحث كثيرة جدا اكتب له كلمة بالإنجليزي وسيبحث لك*
* عن مئات المواقع التي تلبي طلبك في هذا المجال الان ابق معي..*

* أنت الان أمام الجهاز*

* افتح الانتر نت .. وتأكد من تمام الاتصال .. خذ انفاسا عميقة وأسند ظهرك الى الكرسي لمدة 20 ثانية* 

* - افتح صفحة ويب واترك العنوان فارغا لمدة 20 ثانية ..*

* - اكتب اسم الموقع الذي تريده ، وتأكد من أنك كتبت الاسم بشكل صحيح .. وانتظر 20 ثانية فقط* 

* - تأكد من ان سرعة الاتصال سوف تتيح لك تحميل الصور بشكل سريع .. انت الآن أمام عالم مثير انتظر 20 ثانية* 

* - الآن يتطلب منك الأمر كبسة زر لتصل الى العالم الذي يلهب الحواس* 

* سترى كثيرا من الصور وفي شتى المجالات..* 

* - تصور الآن انك فتحت الصفحة ( أنت كما اتفقنا لم تفتحها بعد )، وظهرت امامك الصور التي هي في مخيلتك حاضرة* 

* ودخل أبوك فجأة ليراك على هذا الحال ..* 

*طبعا لو حطم الجهاز وحوله وحولك ايضا الى أشلاء أنت لن تلومه في قرارة نفسك على الأقل ..* 

* ( عفوا يا أخي : أنا عامل احتياطاتي أنا ما بقرب من الانتر نت وابي موجود بالبيت.. )* 

* - تصور أن أمك بكل حنية وشفقة وحب دخلت الى غرفتك لتقدم لك فنجان القهوة أو لتضع لك ثيابك ( التي وسختها انت في خزانتك )* 
* أو لأي شيء تفعله أمك بدافع الحب عادة ..*

* .. فرأت هذه الصور يتصفحها ابنها البار الذي تحمل في قلبها*
* له كل الدلال ..*

* ماذا يسكون موقفك لا موقفها ..*

* أنا موقن تمام اليقين أن والدتك سوف لن تدعو عليك فهي تحبك ولن تضربك أو تخبر أبوك فأنت المدلل ، لكنها ستقعد في الفراش أياما، لأن المنظر الذي تعودت عيوننا عليه وألفناه لم تتحمله أعصابها ولاجسدها ولا قلبها.* 

* ( عفوا يا أخي أنا قلت لك اني عامل كل احتياطاتي، فأمي لن تراني ولا أبي أبدا أصبحت خبيرا بهذه الأمور بعد أن كدت أن أقع فيها )* 

* ساقول لك ماشي الحال لكن اسمع ايضا* 

* - تصور أنك بعد أن خرجت من الانتر نت جاءت أختك ، بنت الحجاب ، أخت الطهر والعفاف ، بنت الدين ، حفيدة سمية وأسماء ..*
*وفتحت جهاز الحاسوب لترى صورة واحدة من الصور التي رأينا منها الكثير،الكثير ، الكثير ، الكثير ، ماذا يكون موقفك انت ..* 

* بالنسبة لرد فعلها هي*
* سترتبك كثيرا، ستسارع لإغلاق الجهاز كليةً لئلا يعرف أحد ما كنت تراه أنت ، ثم ستخرج من الغرفة مسرعة ، وجهها أحمر من الحياء و الخجل ، وستدخل غرفتها*
* وأعصابها متوترة ، وقد تفقد اعصابها وتبكي .* 


* ولكن بنت الحجاب نظرت، نعم لقد نظرت، و لا أحد في العالم يعرف ما أثر هذه النظرة التي نظرتها بنت الحجاب والعفاف لثوان معدودة ( ليس لساعات طويلة من الليل )، ولا أحد يعلم مدة وحجم التأثير الذي دخل الى قلبها فسكب فيه نقطة من حرام غير مقصودة ..*

* هل سينتهي الأمر بك الى أن تلعن الساعة التي دخل بها هذا الحاسب الى بيتكم ، وهل الأمر سيصل الى أن تقول أقسم بالله العظيم ألا ألمس هذا الجهاز في حياتي أبدا.* 

* أحذفها كلها ، أما الصور فلها أمكنة خاصة لا يصل اليها الجن الأزرق، وباختصار لا أحد يراني ولا أحد يفاجئني وأنا افعل ما أريد لا باس ولكن اسمع:* 

* - طبعا أنت شاطر وذكي ومحترف لن يفاجئك أحد أبدا ،أبدا ،أبدا* 

* تعرف لماذا* 

* لأن الله يراك دائما دون انقطاع ، وأنت لا تغيب عن ناظره أبدا.* 

* ألا تستحي أن تقف يوم القيامة في الحر الشديد والشمس تلفح رأسك وظهرك ووجهك والعرق يغمرك*
*ويأتي حبيب الله محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ليأخذ بيد سبعة أصناف من الناس الى الظل وأي ظل وأي نعيم وأي نسيم , وأي رطوبة ، وأي سعادة ، انه ظل عرش الرحمن ، نعم ظل عرش الرحمن.* 

* سيأتي رسول الله ويمر عليك ، ليقول لك :*

*هل أنت شاب نشأ في طاعة الله لتذهب برفقتي الى الظل هناك بدلا من الوقوف مع الذين اتبعوا أهواءهم وشهواتهم ماذا ستقول له* 

* ستقول له*

*أنت تعرضت للأذى والعذاب والضرب والاهانة من أجل أن تصل بي الى هذا الظل وأنا كنت أعطي مراهقتي حقها ..*

* أي حق هذا هل أعطى أسامة بن زيد مراهقته حقها عندما قاد الجيش وهو في مثل سنك هل أعطى بلال مراهقته حقها ، مصعب ، علي بن أبي طالب ، عبد الله بن عباس ، عمار بن ياسر ، وغيرهم كثير هل أعطى الواحد منهم مراهقته حقها* 

* ماذا ستقول لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*  أقل شيء قبل الحساب ( قبل الحساب ) أنك لن تذهب برفقة رسول الله الى الظل وستبقى في هذا اللهيب تفكر في معاناتك*

* ولا تنس أن رسول الله* 

* الذي نذر نفسه لنا ( اللهم اهد قومي ....) سيذهب وفي نفسه حرقة لأنه تركك في الحر بل، سيسجد للرحمن طويلا وهو يقول له :* 

*أمتي أمتي*

* توقف الآن عن التفكير في هذا كله، ولا تسترسل في آلامك أكثر، وتذكر انك مازلت في الدنيا ،وأن هذا الموقف والحمد لله لم يحصل بعد، وانت ماتزال شابا ، وعندك الآن - والآن فقط - من قوة الإرادة والعزيمة سوف لن تراها كثيرا بعد الآن تصدر منك.* 

* أغلق فورا الانترنت وأغلق جهاز الحاسب كله، ثم قم مشرق الوجه الى الميضأة وتوضأ وأنت متيقن تمام اليقين أن الله سينزل من الذنوب مارأت عيناك مع قطر الماء الذي يغمر وجهك وسيعفو عنك، ثم صل ركعتين خفيفتين لله سنة التوبة ، وادع الله بعدها بالمغفرة والتوبة، وتذكر ان الانترنت كأي شيء سخره الله لنا نستطيع فيه فعل الحلال والحرام حسب إرادتنا نحن ..*

* ثم لاتنس أن تضع نصب أعينك أن تكون ممن يأخذهم رسول الله* 

* بيده الى الظل وهو يقول لك :*

* تعال معي ياحبيبي*

* أنت شاب نشأ في طاعة الله*

* منقول*


** 

**

----------

